# Maidstone



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Off to Kent next week with a few days at the C & CC Oldbury Hill site.
I want to be in the centre of Maidstone on Thursday and Friday (Family history searches at Sessions House) and I am informed that all car parks, including the Park & Rides, have height barriers. There is one exception, Sittingbourne Road, but I will have to arrive at the crack of very early to be sure of a place.
Anyone with local knowledge have any thoughts? My van is around 18ft.
TIA
Paul


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi
where you are on about parking, apparently has now got a height barrier, the car park you need to park in for the town center is on huntsman lane off sittingbourne road next to the coach park opposite union street namely maryland car park.
alan


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

We parked in the Sittingbourne Road Park and Ride on Monday. No height barrier although the car park is not that large and it only had a few spaces when we arrived at 11:30. They are at present constructing a larger car park but it isn't open yet. It is worth trying, but allow plenty of time in case there is no space. You pay £1.50 per adult on the bus, children free, but if you hold a Kent bus pass the ride is free.

Best of luck
Louise


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

That's very interesting Louise-When I sent an email to the parking dept they told me that it DID have a height restriction-which I sort of remembered as I have used it before (in a car). You are allowed to park on the approach road but because of the new office blocks most spaces are full pretty early.
Charlie Reynolds from the Parking Dept was really very helpful and I think Lawson64 that the car park you mention was the one he referred to as Sittingbourne Road, as opposed to Sittingbourne Road Park & Ride.
I hope I have now avoided getting up at the crack of dawn by changing my booking to a CL at Detling-I think I can get a bus in from there, or at a pinch even walk to the Park & Ride.
Many thanks to you both
Paul


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Wise decision! Yes, you should be able to bus from Detling. Hope you find lots of info about your family. Having just retired this month, it is something that is high on my agenda.

Happy travelling
Louise


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> Hope you find lots of info about your family. Having just retired this month, it is something that is high on my agenda.
> 
> 
> > I warn you-it is very addictive. Been doing it for some years now.
> ...


----------

